
Show HN: LifeHacks – Discover the best life hacks, tips, and tricks - truetaurus
https://lifehacks.tips/
======
truetaurus
Little project I created to curate the best life hacks to optimize your life.

Looking for any feedback and especially QUALITY life hacks you want to add!

